# I am getting ready! :-)



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Happy to report I got my order from Evannex in the mail today (10 days delivery to Europe, not bad!) with Roger Pressmann's great book which our friends TrevP & Ken recommended in Episod 8 of M3OC videos: looking forward to devour it by this weekend!!


----------

